# First class today!



## Tomu (Apr 4, 2009)

Had my first Bjj class today and absolutley loved it.  I have been training in Jjj, but due to a change in work schedule I could no longer attend the classes that were available.  I can't believe I waited this long to start Bjj.
I'm stoked!!!:ultracool

Here's the new school:
http://www.jackmcvicker.com/

Oh yeah, I'm taking the JKD also which was also freakin' sweet.  I haven't been this excited since I was a little kid!!!


----------



## arnisador (Apr 4, 2009)

Good luck! He's a great instructor/coach, and keeps a wonderful attitude at the place.


----------



## Tomu (Apr 5, 2009)

Thanks! Yeah, he seems like a really nice guy and I like his teaching style. And his bio speaks for itself.


----------

